# I need to know THE ORDER of business please



## nemoryer (Oct 5, 2008)

Facts:

I have a landline phone with Comcast (am sick of them!).

I also have a Tracfone which I never use.

I wish to terminate Comcast and just use Tracfone.

I wish to "port" my Comcast # to Tracfone.

I would like to know what should I do first. Would anyone know please? Help.

I am afraid if I did this or that, and did not do it correctly, I might lose the number altogether.

I know that landline companies give terminated numbers away rather quickly.

Thank you very much.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Arrange with Tracfone to "Transfer my number from another company to TracFone." I'm not sure you can do that with an already activated Tracfone. When your Tracfone begins to receive calls to your now-Comcast number you can make sure your service with Comcast is terminated.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Comcast is not a landline service provider. It's a Voice Over IP (VoIP) provider. Calls are made and received over the Internet. I would be very hesitant to port a number to Tracfone. You must keep your service active with them, or it immediately terminates and you lose the number. Did you pre-pay for a year of service or something like that to ensure it doesn't lapse?

Tracfone is also one of the most expensive pre-paid cell providers. There are cheaper, better alternatives.


----------

